Ask HN: What machine learning projects have not been done well yet? - meco
======
whb07
It’d be the set of all possible projects minus the set of the projects that
have been done.

So due to copying and fandom the set of “done” projects probably is in the low
orders of magnitude(smaller than 10^2?) where as the other set is definitely
infinite.

That’s the discrete math response to not many projects have been done.

